# Clinics for IUI in hampshire



## babydaze (May 29, 2006)

Hi There  

I'm new to this site, can't believe i only just found it   so i'll quickly introduce myself although Sig says it all really. I'm Sam, i'm from Portsmouth and I'm 29, my DH is Chris and he's 51   (a young 51 though   ) We've been TTC naturally for a year since Chris had his VR but still haven't managed it   so we're moving on to IUI soon.

I've noticed that there are a few Ladies from around my neck of the woods that have had IUI and was wondering if any of you can give me any info on getting it locally? We (DH and i) have looked into it privately at St Mary's but aren't into the whole take the sperm here to be prepared then take it here for insemination fiasco   we'd really rather it was all done in the same place! and also found them to be quite expensive in comparison to other private clinics, but we definitely no ruling them out yet. is there any more 'local' clinics that I've missed that you can point me to?
I'll appreciate any info what-so-ever oh and nice to meet y'all.

Sam x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sam

First of all welcome to FF and to the IUI thread.

We are also from the Portsmouth area, and had all of our treatment at St Marys and thought Mr G was absolutely fantastic, from the very first appointment he made us feel at ease, and as you can see we are one of his successes, although not through IUI.  The travelling between QA and SMH is not a problem as Mr G always allows plenty of time.

We looked at going to the Wessex Clinic in Southampton and for reasons I won't go into on this thread we didn't go with them, if you want to know more then please PM me and I will explain.  

I know of no one who has got a bad word to say about Mr G, although his prices are slightly higher than some other clinics he does have a  very good success rate.  

If you want to know more then please PM me

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Sam

I second what Katherine has said about St Mary's. I too was treated privately by Mr G, a little more expensive than Wessex but the success rates are pretty good (as you can see I am an IUI statistic).

We weighed up the pro's & cons of Wessex & for us the time out travelling to Southampton was a big factor (we're in Portsmouth too). I saw Mr G in the NHS initially & he was the first Cons to tell me something could be done(even at my age) & basically filled me with confidence. Yes taking the sample to QA & then having to pick it up is a pain but like Katherine says it's all planned to give you flexibility & time for delays.

As far as I am concerned I have absolute faith in Mr G, we were treated with respect & dignity. When we got out +ve the delight was very genuine.

If you want any further info you can PM me too

Gill
x


----------



## babydaze (May 29, 2006)

Hi, thanks for your replies

Well you just gave me the shove i needed it makes sooo much more sense to go local and I've booked our initial consultation with Mr G privately so we're off to see him on the 15th June
i have an NHS appt with him on the 6th June also that has been booked for 3 months   should i keep that appt?? Its great to hear he's good! I've never met him yet I've only had 1 appt at St Mary's so far and i saw someone else who just ordered some tests i.e swim-up S/A for DH a HSG for me and that was that, so i figured we'd get to see him at the 2nd appt with all our results   (although i already know the results)

also can you tell me what happens on the private initial consult, are there any tests, scans or S/A's??

your help and info is a great help so thanks a million x

and congratulations to Both of you! professor waffle- Nathan is adorable! moomin- I'm intrigued to know why you never chose Wessex so off to PM you now.

Thanks again,
Sam x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sam - have replied to your PM!!

At our initial appointment (which was a private one), we sat around his dining room table in his house, and he went through all the options available to us, and where he thought we should start.  I only had the HyCoSy scan done as my GP had already done SA, bloods etc and they were all ok, and he was happy to accept these.

Once I had had the scan, he then gave us the results there and then.  Due to our holiday and his holiday we were not able to start our IUI until October, but if we hadn't have had our holiday booked then we would have started with my next AF.

Keep us posted as to how you get on.  Was it Karen you saw?  She is lovely to.  Only saw her the once as Mr G does all the treatment himself for his private patients, which again I really liked.

Take care

Moomin
xxx


----------



## babydaze (May 29, 2006)

OMGosh! moomin (PM received) your decision was totally understandable, i would of done exactly the same! thanks for letting me know  

Not sure if it was Karen i saw at St Mary's but whoever it was, was lovely. Thanks for explaining the consultation to me i had a feeling it was Mr G's home as I've been down that road many times (the address on the IUI information sheet he sent us) and there ain't no clinics there!   thats quite sweet and a nice personal touch too. can't wait to meet him and make a plan.

I sure will keep you posted and thanks again.

Sam x


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

you are all so Lucky!!

Have been waiting for 3 years for IUI appointment(due to my age) @ St Marys- cannot afford to go Private !

Finally got it and was told that I am not ovulating so have to wait another month.

I agree that Karen is Superb!

Lucy


----------

